# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Acupressure for attaining lucidity

## cygnus

_what is acupressure and what does it have to do with dreaming?_

your energy body is what is being developed through the practice of lucid dreaming. this is a non-physical, subtle energetic configuration that is influenced by your thoughts and actions, and which in turn has an effect on your dreaming awareness. 

acupressure and acupuncture are used to enhance or subdue the flow of energy through what are called "meridians" or energy pathways. these practices can help to improve the functioning of your body and mind. 

i've selected six acupressure points which correspond to a few different qualities (such as concentration or reduced fatigue) and can be used to stimulate your dreaming awareness and enhance your ability to lucid dream. these points aren't traditionally used for this purpose, but if you consistently work on them you should notice a difference (although some people's energy bodies are more responsive at first than others).


_how to do acupressure on yourself_

you should do this practice right before going to sleep - make it a part of a routine to mentally prepare yourself for dreaming. if you don't notice anything at first, keep it up - there are some acupressure points that must be stimulated for several days to have a noticeable effect.

this practice is VERY easy, and you can do it while listening to relaxing music - it only takes about 12 minutes. 

what you are doing is locating and applying pressure to specific points on your body - your middle fingers are best to use. practitioners suggest applying enough pressure so that it "hurts good." as you work on each point, breathe deeply and relax. you want to apply pressure for 1 to 3 minutes. 


_points and diagrams_

sun point (EX2)
in the depression of the temples, one-half inch to the outside of the eyebrows

middle of a person (GV26)
two-thirds of the way up from the upper lip to the nose

heavenly pillar (B10)
one-half inch below the base of the skull on the ropy muscles one-half inch outward from the spine

gates of consciousness (GB20)
below the base of the skull, in the hollows on both sides about two to three inches apart

third eye point (GV24.5)
directly between the eyebrows, in the indentation where the bridge of the nose meets the forehead

bigger rushing (Lv3)
on the top of the foot, in the valley between the big toe and the second toe

----------


## wet_roof113

I agree whole-heartedly about the energy body/flow being related to Lucid dreaming but I doubt anyones gunna want to stab or hurt themselves! I just watched a chinese video of a nurse doing acupuncture on her child OMFG...

i think that there are other more viable methods.

----------


## cygnus

> I agree whole-heartedly about the energy body/flow being related to Lucid dreaming but I doubt anyones gunna want to stab or hurt themselves!



ummm this is acu_pressure_, not acu_puncture_. you're applying pressure, and it doesn't hurt. and i've received acu_puncture_ several times and it doesn't really hurt either.

----------


## wet_roof113

oH! it's probably b/c of that movie i saw, i was just obsessed--and read it as acupuncture not acupressure. tbh it sound like acupressure would just be like a watered down version of acupressure but I guess more conventional. 

I see what your saying but seeing as I'm not well versed on acupreasure/puncture so I would suggest meditative techniques such as those offered in this book I highly recommend here:

Astral dynamics
http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/ast...amics-pdf.html


the technique's fall into the same trap of people not wanting to do them. Actually they are very similar to what you call acupressure except you do it all with your mind to stimulate the chakras/energy areas.

i feel like i hi-jacked sortof  :Sad:  ... its very interesting though seeing as both methods seem similar and don't have to do with visualization (a blind person could do them)

----------


## cygnus

yeah i see what you mean. i actually like acupressure more than acupuncture because i feel like i'm stimulating things more viscerally. 


i have two books by robert bruce - one on astral projection and the other on energy work. i got impatient with both. i just didn't like sitting there and imagining an "energy sponge" moving through my legs, although, sure, it could be effective. 

i'm doing this practice now because it's much better suited to me - i'm sure at least a few people might try it and feel the same. my mom actually does asian bodywork, so i've been exposed to much more of that kind of thing and i have access to books about this and other elements of traditional chinese medicine. but yes, you're right that either one can have a positive influence on your dreaming.

but the very first night i tried this i had a LD...two actually._ i_ like it.

----------


## Denny22

This is really interesting. Thanks!

----------


## ChaybaChayba

I use this method, works great for me, WILDing has never been so easy, it's like a magic button you can push to go into a WILD.

----------


## qurut

Really? Because this post just made me gonna try this.

----------


## bushi

Awesome thanks!

Will give this a go this week.

----------


## wet_roof113

> I use this method, works great for me, WILDing has never been so easy, it's like a magic button you can push to go into a WILD.



Really? I'm impressed.


I just spent 40 minutes laying down buzzing like hell and full of energy and couldn't seperate. IF ONLY I HAD PRESSED THE RIGHT SPOT, i guess now i know.

----------


## SonatArctica

any reports appreciated  :smiley:

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

> I use this method, works great for me, WILDing has never been so easy, it's like a magic button you can push to go into a WILD.



Lucky you man  :tongue2: 

This kind of stuff never works for me for WILD. Too many distractions I think.

It's interesting though if you go to acupuncture. I've gone numerous times and it doesn't hurt (I've even had it done on my face for my colds). It works like magic for colds. But what I didn't know the last time I went was anything about lucid dreaming, or just sleeping in general, so I was very itchy and fidgety since I was basically paralized by the needles, but still aware. Next time I go I wanna try lucid dreaming though. It should do for an easy experience.

----------


## Supernova

interesting...I just might give this a try

----------


## Aqua

Thought I'd bring this thread back to life. This seems really interesting and it may just work. I will try this tonight.

----------


## MBA42

Very interesting technique. Thanks for the bump Aqua!

----------


## [email protected]

acupressure!! amazing. I'm gonna try it! thank you so much,

----------


## Echemythia

This is highly encouraging. I begin my Masters in Acupuncture and Oriental Medicine soon and have an interest in Taoist Alchemy and metaphysics, etc. I hope to come back to this thread with some deeper insights once I learn a thing or two. Lately I have been stimulating points on the forehead with a toothpick. Feels good.  :smiley:  Ya'll keep up the good work and keep this thread going!

----------


## SonatArctica

i have been been subscribed to this thread for some time now...

today while sitting in the car it came to my mind that i shall soon prove this technique - i plan the start in some weeks when my vacation begins.
when i got home late in the afternoon i checked my mailbox. some one had written a comment 4 years later! Now this is really highly encouraging!!!  :smiley: 

Cheers...and Echemythia keep us updated!  :Rock out: 
SA

----------


## hate666

thank you

----------


## Lokoloi

I can't see the attached file can you reupload it

----------


## SonatArctica

> I can't see the attached file can you reupload it



I am not quite sure if this was the same or a similar site Cygnus originally had attached but as far as I can recall it was all about those mentioned acupressure points:

https://www.modernreflexology.com/ac...on-and-memory/

----------


## DorianMask

> _points and diagrams_
> 
> sun point (EX2)
> in the depression of the temples, one-half inch to the outside of the eyebrows
> 
> middle of a person (GV26)
> two-thirds of the way up from the upper lip to the nose
> 
> heavenly pillar (B10)
> ...



Love this, it's been years since I've looked into acupressure. Plan on incorporating this into my nightly routine as my recall has taken a complete nosedive in the last few days. Will report back!

----------


## Voldmer

To the people who have resurrected this thread: thank you! I recently got into accupressure for the specific purpose of lessening lower back pain, and the idea of using it for spiritual purposes had crossed my mind. But it had not dawned upon me to use it as a means for facilitating lucid dreaming. This I will try!

----------


## DorianMask

So I've been doing the above routine every night to round out my meditation, I feel as though it has helped. My recall came back fairly strong for a week or two (though currently in a slight lull due to the routine of my housemates being somewhat shifted). Spending that extra time to focus on opening up the pathways around my head in an intentional fashion has helped me alleviate some tension I was previously unaware of. 

I am grateful for this reminder to mind the physical body and said points of awareness. Hopefully, with time my waking proprioception will transition more strongly into the non-physical.

----------

